# unwanted email notifications



## zaffy

I've been meaning to ask for a while about these annoying email notifications I keep receiving even though I unchecked that option long ago. Any idea why? I get tens of them daily. Should I uncheck anything else?


----------



## Myridon

Turn off the watches.  That's what's sending you emails. (New reply to watched thread.) You're also going to want to go to the threads and unwatch them.


----------



## zaffy

Myridon said:


> Turn off the watches.


I guess those will turn the bell notifications off which I do want to get.


----------



## bearded

I think that, for each of the threads you follow, you should turn off the 'watch' and then turn it on again. Then you'll get the choice to describe the kind of notification you wish to receive. i.e. with or without e-mail.


----------



## zaffy

bearded said:


> I think that, for each of the threads you follow, you should turn off the 'watch' and then turn it on again. Then you'll get the choice to describe the kind of notification you wish to receive. i.e. with or without e-mail.


But don't the unchecked preferences I displayed to you clearly indicate I don't want email notifications? Weird.


----------



## siares

I don't get any noifications for watched thread replies..My preferences page has the same stuff ticked as zaffy's. But I never turned on the email option.


----------



## bearded

zaffy said:


> But don't the unchecked preferences I displayed to you clearly indicate...


Evidently it is not enough.
In the page with the list of your 'watched forums', below on the right side there is ''With selected..'' You click on that and then, in the window that opens up, ''disable email''.
Sorry, above I wrote ''each of the threads you follow'' by mistake - instead of ''the forums you follow''.


----------



## jann

The profile Preferences in Zaffy's screenshot control all _future_ subscriptions, but they don't unsubscribe you from content you've followed previously.

The controls at the top...





...and bottom...





... of your Watched Threads, Forums, and Tags pages allow you to stop receiving emails from previously followed content, without having to actually unsubscribe or stop following it.  Thus these threads will continue to appear in your watched list (and potentially generate "notifications" under the bell icon in the top left corner of the forum header, per your settings.)


----------



## Peterdg

@jann 

Good information! I didn't know this.

I had the same problem as zaffy when my ISP suddenly decided to move mails from Wordreference to the spam folder (and that folder is only visible when using their web client). So, I wanted to stop receiving email notifications because they just filled up the spam folder and I wouldn't see them anyway.

In the meantime, my ISP sends WRF mails again to my inbox (at least today; yesterday was different).


----------

